# Custom Haying Wanted



## panhandle9400 (Jan 17, 2010)

Looking for new acres in OK,sw KS,se CO,ne NM and TX panhandle areas. 2 JD 4895 with 18' headers with steel rollers, 2 JD 568 round balers, 1 Hesston 4x4 baler, 19 wheel rake, 2 JD loader tractors Service Not Excuses, competitive rates and good equipment. Fully insured.... call 580-517-1880 ask for Jeff ,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## haycutter06 (Feb 5, 2010)

what are your rates?


----------

